# Dequervain's injection



## aarnold13

Hello! One of our physicians did an injection into a patients wrist and put in the encounter "dequervian's injection". I just wanted to double check: Do I use a 20526 or a 20550 for this injection?
Thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC

*Dequervain's*

Injection of tendon sheath 20550 (for tendinitis?) is what I think....hope that helps


----------



## aarnold13

Thank you! That was kinda the way I was leaning but wanted to double check.


----------

